
Meme specialist job opening (one of those jobs that “didn't exist yet”) - qqn
https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/meme-specialist-at-ecos-estonia
======
sofaofthedamned
I did worry about my son thinking that being a Youtuber would be a valid
career path, this has made it immeasurable worse - thanks :(

~~~
master-litty
It is a valid career path! It would be foolish to not have a backup plan
though.

~~~
microwavecamera
[https://splinternews.com/get-rich-or-die-vlogging-the-sad-
ec...](https://splinternews.com/get-rich-or-die-vlogging-the-sad-economics-of-
internet-1793853578)

~~~
master-litty
A career that is emotionally taxing and financially wild can still be a
career. I never said it wouldn't be hard.

------
pwinnski
Requires "7+ years of experience in blockchain, and cryptocurrency." That
narrows things down quite a bit.

~~~
trendia
Of course, the people who _really_ had experience in Bitcoin in 2011 are not
out looking for jobs...

------
WiseWeasel
Cached:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:p4Rhea...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:p4Rhea3brIMJ:https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/meme-
specialist-at-ecos-estonia)

Not sure about being paid bonuses in kittens and puppies; that's kind of a
reverse bonus. Somehow, I think I'm being trolled.

~~~
msla
Longer-lasting archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180612191711/https://cryptojob...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180612191711/https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/meme-
specialist-at-ecos-estonia)

I wait anxiously to see this job mentioned in lists of Everything Wrong With
Kids These Days.

~~~
ksaitor
how do we make this happen? :)

------
ksaitor
back online! apparently HN effect downed the site on GCP :)

Hey HN. I'm the guy running Crypto Jobs List. Been having this networking
issues ever since i've moved to GCP from AWS. I've set my instance's IPs to
static (instead of ephemeral) and running dukku. Site is up and and running,
for about a day and them around the sate time of the day gets disconnected and
not accessible via domain name. SSH still works tho. This puts the site under
risk. Anyone had the same issue? Would love your help, dear HN to keep Crypto
Jobs List up!

~~~
ksaitor
[https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/meme-specialist-at-ecos-
esto...](https://cryptojobslist.com/jobs/meme-specialist-at-ecos-estonia)

------
bellowhead
just when i found the job for me, the position has already been filled :)

------
fredgrott
month stated as $1750 but salary listed as $48k hell of a union fee tax

------
greyfox
acting as if you actually give a... promote... our startup.

